

Is anyone interested in building a quantum computer? - juiceandjuice

I want to do this.  Who is down?
======
RK
_Who is down?_

A bunch of full time university and industry research groups.

This is an as of yet unsolved problem beyond the absolutely trivial scale. And
even that is very difficult (and not useful).

~~~
juiceandjuice
If something is difficult and not that useful that's even more of a reason to
attempt it. I want to do this because it is difficult.

There's different ways of doing it, and lots of research to piggy back off of,
and I think it can be done. Wouldn't you like to be part of the first group
outside of industry and academia to factor the number 15 on a quantum
computer?

------
rtiutiun
yes, but quantum computers get 2+2 correct only 20% of the time!

------
nolite
no

